# Are microwaves really safe?



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My old middle school science teacher posted this on Facebook. Thing that struck me is the research shows that too much microwaved food can raise the incidence of colon cancer.

http://2012indyinfo.com/2012/02/11/microwave-test-an-eye-opener-employee-news/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a nice Kitchenaid for sale if anyone wants one......


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, what that microwaved water did to that plant is a real eye opener. Leftovers don't sound very good anymore.....in the the days before microwaves I guess leftovers were warmed in the oven.....that was before my time but I may have to go back to that. I have always complained that microwaved food tends to have a funny taste.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't been able to verify yet, but I've come across to more than one mention of microwaves banned in Russia.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Wow, what that microwaved water did to that plant is a real eye opener. Leftovers don't sound very good anymore.....in the the days before microwaves I guess leftovers were warmed in the oven.....that was before my time but I may have to go back to that. I have always complained that microwaved food tends to have a funny taste.


If you want to ruin a perfectly good piece of chicken or pizza, nuke it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I disposed of mine 6-7 years ago. Never could find a reason to replace it. A toaster oven does what it will do. Just not as fast. Good read to remind me never to buy another.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Unreplicated junk science??? This reported study would have absolutely no chance of passing a scientific review for publication in a refereed journal. What's wrong with it???

1. A single replication

2. Not repeated in time and space

3. Insufficient variables and treatments to allow statistical analysis

4. Not scientifically reviewed

Another opinion...

http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp

And their research also would not qualify for scientific publication


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just saw a show of mythbusters tonight where they did the test on the plant. There results. The microwave water made there plants grow the best. Totally different results. Now about the colon cancer. Is.it the microwave or the highly processed food that the people are putting in the microwave?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> If you want to ruin a perfectly good piece of chicken or pizza, nuke it.


Yep that's what we have a toaster oven for. Something's just turn out really nasty in a microwave. I don't even like microwave popcorn.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im a dead man walking.... Microwave the previous nights leftover vittles for lunch every single day.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have to be awfully hungry to eat microwaved leftover meats.....they just get a nasty weird taste.....most leftover vegetables aren't too bad microwaved though. My grandmother has gotten to where she is starting to microwaving potatoes instead of baking or boiling them.....they turn out completely nasty and don't look right either.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Im a dead man walking.... Microwave the previous nights leftover vittles for lunch every single day.


Guilty of this too I'm afraid :mellow:


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

To me the nastiest tasting thing you can reheat in the microwave is french fries. Doesn't matter if they're homemade or fast food to begin with they just turn out awful.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Microwaves are safe, just don't microwave junk food in them and your colon will be happy.

There is nothing a microwave can do to water that boiling it won't do.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The microwaves of today simply oscillate the water molecules in the food. They don't "cook" as much as "steam" food from the inside. That's a big part of the reason microwaved meals taste like crap. Another significant reason is that most "microwaveable" meals are processed foods, i.e., crap, to begin with.

Much of the first article, IMHO, is based on bogus, incomplete science and statements.

Examples:

"1). Continually eating food processed from a microwave oven causes long term - permanent - brain damage by 'shorting out' electrical impulses in the brain [de-polarizing or de-magnetizing the brain tissue]."

My response: Shorting out the brain? "De-polarizing or de-magnetizing"? HUH? How about it maybe being attributed to "processed foods"?

"4). The effects of microwaved food by-products are residual [long term, permanent] within the human body."

My response: What by-products (from the food)? What if it the microwavable containers?

"7). Microwaved foods cause stomach and intestinal cancerous growths [tumours]. This may explain the rapidly increased rate of colon cancer in UK and America ."

My response: Couldn't have anything to do with the "processed foods", could it?

"10). Eating microwaved food causes loss of memory, concentration, emotional instability, and a decrease of intelligence."

My response: Could it maybe be due to a society distracted with facebook, twitter, etc., or our educational system?

Tall statements--better get some facts or our inattentive, unstable, uneducated populace will start believing them.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have heard the reduces vitamin thing before though, could just be its so easy to over cook stuff in a microwave. Most directions say to cook for so long then let stand for 5 minutes. Anybody do that?

Personally I like my veggies steamed. We have both a steamer and a rice cooker that can steam veggies.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

A wood pellet grill. With apple wood. Now that's cooking!!!


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> There is nothing a microwave can do to water that boiling it won't do.


But it turns it into Di-Hydrogen Monoxide!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im a master at reheating/cooking in the microwave. Get food just right not too cold not too hot.
I have never noticed a difference in taste being nuked


----------

